# Looking for a female cat to mate with my male cat asap!!



## Gema V. (May 19, 2011)

Hi everybody.

I'm sending out an S.O.S. because I am going to have to neuter my cat and I would love to have one of his offspring before that happens.

Anybody is interested? It would be ideal if the cat was blue or black but not essential. I don't have that much time left, so please if you are interested contact me asap!

Thanks everybody in advance!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Sure!! You can have my girl. Is your boy health tested? What is his pedigree? What colours does he carry? 


Or not...


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Gema V. said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I'm sending out an S.O.S. because I am going to have to neuter my cat and I would love to have one of his offspring before that happens.
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome to PF ...

In answer to your question I can understand your need and sense of urgency. Please read through the following link http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-bree...at-pregnant-do-you-want-her-get-pregnant.html I hope it helps


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry just to add ... why are you in such a rush, is it because he has started to spray? If so I would forget mating him completely. If you leave it even more than a couple more days he may always spray even after he has had his nuts removed.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Trollolol..

If not, prepare for the barrage of hate you are about to receive.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

why does the cat have to be blue or black? if he is mated witha black all the kittens will be black, if mated to a blue unless he carries the blue gene, well, you wont get any blues!

what breed is he?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

hehe :lol:

what a joke!!!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

The trolls are becoming active due to the warmer weather I see


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Yeah! send me a copy of his CV


----------



## Gema V. (May 19, 2011)

Wowww!! I'm definitely new to this!! So many questions!! :smile5:

I realised I sounded like someone was chasing me or something with the tone of urgency I gave to the message.

The cat got locked up in an attic a few weeks ago for nearly a month and I have been told it would have been much less likely to happen if he was castrated. Since he is a mature cat and has had quite a lot of fun already I have decided to follow the advice of the vet.

The rush is because I have a date for the surgery in a month time and I just realised I would like to have one of his offsprings before I do it.

I'm afraid he is of no particular breed. Although he is blue, his mum was black. I have been told by the vet that blue and black cats breed well together. That is why I was asking about the colours. If the female is black there will be a lot of chances to still have blue offsprings as well.

I live in London, so if someone is interested in having their cat go through the experience of motherhood please contact me. I can even take the responsibility of finding good families for the kittens.


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

your cat is less likely to be locked in the attic if you neuter him lol thats a first.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Gema V. said:


> The cat got locked up in an attic a few weeks ago for nearly a month and I have been told it would have been much less likely to happen if he was castrated.
> 
> .


Hello Mrs Troll. 
Congratulations on having the first cat in history to survive a month without eating. 
Well done. 
It would of course not happen if his plums were removed because cats without plums can open hatches. 
It`s the plums that makes them dim, you see,


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Gema V. said:


> The cat got locked up in an attic a few weeks ago for nearly a month and I have been told it would have been much less likely to happen if he was castrated.
> If the female is black there will be a lot of chances to still have blue offsprings as well.


I keep telling my OH there's much less chance of me locking him in the attic if ONLY he was neutered.

There's a very slim chance indeed that any black female you might be able to find would carry the blue gene as the vast majority of non-pedigree blacks don't. If you've read through some of the stickies here you'll have discovered it would be an awful rigmarole to go through for the sake of keeping a kitten who, with almost 99% certainty wouldn't be blue and would have a completely different temperament to your boy.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Gema V. said:


> Wowww!! I'm definitely new to this!! So many questions!! :smile5:
> 
> I realised I sounded like someone was chasing me or something with the tone of urgency I gave to the message.
> 
> ...


:hand: :hand: :hand: :lol:

is it school holidays????????


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

cats often die going through motherhood why would someone want there cat to go through it just so you cant have a kitten that is related to your cat. There is nothing to say the kitten will be anything like your cat and he wont even know it is related to him. Im afraid everyone here is against moggie breeding so you wont get much help


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Gema V. said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I'm sending out an S.O.S. because I am going to have to neuter my cat and I would love to have one of his offspring before that happens.
> 
> ...


Im sure your cat is lovely and you would like another just like him. however it doesnt mean that the kittens would necessarily be in looks or personality especially as he is not a specific breed and neither is the mum in particular that you are looking for.

If you would like another kitten, then there are loads in rescues, that way you can pick one with the exact looks and personality you would require. So that might be a good alternative. Rescues are crying out for good homes there are so many unwanted kittens and cats at the moment.

Just in case OPs just in case!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Actually, come to thinkof it itisnotabadidea I haveacat that carries the blue gene - if youcomeback I shall see ifIcangeta pictureof her whenshe comesin for her tea. Wouldyou bring you tom to me?


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

loooool some people aye!


----------



## Gema V. (May 19, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Im sure your cat is lovely and you would like another just like him. however it doesnt mean that the kittens would necessarily be in looks or personality especially as he is not a specific breed and neither is the mum in particular that you are looking for.
> 
> If you would like another kitten, then there are loads in rescues, that way you can pick one with the exact looks and personality you would require. So that might be a good alternative. Rescues are crying out for good homes there are so many unwanted kittens and cats at the moment.
> 
> Just in case OPs just in case!!


Thank you for your kind message.

The majority of the other messages remind me why I have never joined a forum or chat of any kind... Everything very constructive indeed! I ont even bother getting into them.

I can see this forum is of not to much use for me so thank you to those that were kind enough to give me some good info.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Before you go, could you tell us how and why became locked in attic and why that's more likely as he's unneutered? I'm just intrigued.


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Thia certainly is a different one......Does your vet give the cat a key to the loft on castrating then?..this is so hard to believe, a cat locked in the loft for a month !!!!! and you didnt hear him meeowing once??...If 10 mins go by and i cant see all my lads i start hunting for them and mine are all indoor cats lol.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

raggs said:


> Thia certainly is a different one......Does your vet give the cat a key to the loft on castrating then?..this is so hard to believe, a cat locked in the loft for a month !!!!! and you didnt hear him meeowing once??...If 10 mins go by and i cant see all my lads i start hunting for them and mine are all indoor cats lol.


Perhaps he has his porn mags up there?

Sorry


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Lucks on your side! she came in early for her dinner!
She definately carries the blue gene 
let me know what you think!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

gskinner123 said:


> Perhaps he has his porn mags up there?
> 
> Sorry


hahahahaha he must carry a torch with him to read them too


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Lucks on your side! she came in early for her dinner!
> She definately carries the blue gene
> let me know what you think!


Talk about bring a smile to my face, thanks so much for that 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

raggs said:


> hahahahaha he must carry a torch with him to read them too


That really does conjure up the the most amusing image... cat stretched out, flicking through his mags by torchlight, pleasuring himself once too many times because doh! locked in again.

Double Trouble, you cat appears to have something coming from its bottom.


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

You lot are absolutely nuts!


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Gema V. said:


> The cat got locked up in an attic a few weeks ago for nearly a month and I have been told it would have been much less likely to happen if he was castrated. Since he is a mature cat and has had quite a lot of fun already I have decided to follow the advice of the vet.
> 
> The rush is because I have a date for the surgery in a month time and I just realised I would like to have one of his offsprings before I do it.
> 
> I'm afraid he is of no particular breed. Although he is blue, his mum was black. I have been told by the vet that blue and black cats breed well together. That is why I was asking about the colours. If the female is black there will be a lot of chances to still have blue offsprings as well.


First thing's first, I suggest you find another vet, as yours doesn't seem to have a clue about basic genetics.

I know you would like another kitten and the sentimental part of you think that one of his offspring would be lovely but it really is a bad idea.

Perhaps you could go to a rescue and rehoming a desperate kitten in need of a loving home. London already has it's fair share of unwanted black kittens without deliberatly adding another litter into the mix. 

Plus, the comment "he is a mature cat and has had quite a lot of fun already" suggests that your boy has been around the block a few times. I'd be surprised if you can find a owner who would be happy to pimp out their girl to a boy who has already mated with God only know's what....


----------



## neovo (May 18, 2011)

True! lol Silly person how on earth does your cat get into the loft? And how did you not notice for a month? Don't you feed it/change litter tray/pet it??

Tbh Im not sure your fit to take care of the poor thing since you didnt realise it was missing. And no your not going to get any positive advice or anyone on here willing to breed a moggy. This is a forum for Pet Lovers!

Or you could take DT up on her offer


----------



## gladass (Jan 6, 2011)

Hahah Heard it all now. Oh well if ya breed him and get another one like him then at least he would have company in the attic as ya seem to think ya will get the exact same when ya mate him


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Some members on here should be ashamed of themselves.Manners cost nothing.:nonod:*


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Some members on here should be ashamed of themselves.Manners cost nothing.:nonod:*


YouTube - ‪Stewie - Say Whaaaaaaat?‬‏


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

gskinner123 said:


> I keep telling my OH there's much less chance of me locking him in the attic if ONLY he was neutered.
> 
> LOL. !!
> 
> ...


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *Some members on here should be ashamed of themselves.Manners cost nothing.:nonod:*


Croeso yr cymry


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *Some members on here should be ashamed of themselves.Manners cost nothing.:nonod:*


I cant tell is this sarcastic or real?!?!  :huh:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

raggs said:


> Croeso yr cymry


hon benywod ydy crazy


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

raggs said:


> Croeso yr cymry


Ohh bit like the glasweigan welcome.

Grrrrr


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Im going to close this now peeps. I hope the OP seriously considers their options here!


----------

